# Giving Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For those of you that use the food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) to treat and control worms, how and when to you give it to your dog(s)?

Are you supposed to mix it with their food? Would that interfere with their ability to absorb nutrients from their food? What if you need to give medication with their food, would you give the DE at a different time?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I mix it in with some canned food - makes it easier to mix.

I give it to them when I know they NEED it - when they have worms.

It does nothing as far as blocking nutrient absorption nor should it interfere with any medications.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you Lauri, I was asking because I had read on a website that some people take DE to de-toxify, and will take it on an empty stomach, to prevent blocking nutrient or medicine absorption. But I went back and re-read the site, and it actually said that some people _believe_ that DE _may_ block some nutrient absorption, so they take it at bedtime, just because. 

Makes more sense. 

I am seeing signs of worms in my crew. Costs me close to 100$ a shot to de-worm the whole gang (dogs & cats), so I thought I would try the DE. A lot cheaper, and seems to have a lot of benefits, even for me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html
informational site on DE.


----------



## Roxy (Jun 27, 2011)

Could DE give my dog diarreha? I started giving to her and her tummy is a mess....so is my house and housebroken pup!
Roxy


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I gave it to everyone last year, myself included. I don't remember how long I did it for. I used to put it in food or the dogs & cats usually in the morning. I drank it in juice, tasteless but you need to get past the grit. No one showed any signs of problems. After reading all about it on the wolfcreekranch and another site, it sounds like there are a lot of benifits. I have been feeling achy maybe I should give us all another dose.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if anything it will improve digestion as the food is ground up , like grist in a birds gizzard , but give too much , or too often and you can create "stones"


----------

